# an animal meaning a thing/object



## Encolpius

Hello, do you remember any animal meaning a thing, object in your language? 
There are about 30-40 such animals in Hungarian, I can recall the English *mouse and beetle *now only. 
Thanks.


----------



## rusita preciosa

First things that came to mind (there are more I'm sure)

Russian:
собака (dog) or лягушка (frog) = the @ sign
мышь (mouse) - computer mouse
конь (male horse) - pommel horse (gymnasics equipment)
кошки (саts) - crampons (ice climbing equipment)
змейка (little snake) - colloquial name for zipper
гусеницы (caterpillars) - caterpillar tracks (what a tank has for wheels)
ёрш (riffe (fish)) - bottlebrush (brush on a handle)
утка (duck) - hospital bedpan

Some more English words: 
butterfly - colloquial word for winged infusion set / butterfly needle
snake - a device to clean clogged pipes
fly - zipper in the front of trousers
crane - construction lifting equipment

EDIT: Can you provide some examples in Hungarian since we're sharing?


----------



## Rallino

Turkish:

*Fare* (mouse) - computer mouse
*Kelebek* (butterfly) - This type of pocket knife
*Ördek* (duck) - a chamber pot (for sick people that can't get up out of the bed)

And I don't know if these count but:
*At* (horse) - Throw! (imperative)
*İt* (slang for 'dog') - Push! (imperative)


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:

«Ποντίκι» [pon'dici] (neut.) --> _mouse, computer mouse_
«Ίππος» ['ipos] (masc.) --> _horse, pommel horse in gymnastics_
«Πεταλούδα» [peta'luða] (fem.) --> _butterfly, butterfly valve, the pocket knife in Rallino's post_
«Παπαγάλος» [papa'ɣalos] (masc.) --> _parrot, a specific lifting machinery (I'm afraid I don't know its name in English)_ 
«Κάβουρας» ['kavuras] (masc.) --> _crab, plumber wrench_
«Κοχύλι» [ko'çili] (neut.) --> _seashell, pasta shaped as seashell (conchiglioni)_
«Δελφίνι» [ðel'fini] (neut.) --> _dolphin (or flying dolphin), a passenger hydrofoil for connection with islands of Aegean Sea_
«Πάπια» ['papça] (fem.) --> _duck, chamber pot_ 
«Σκυλάδικο» [sci'laðiko] (neut.) --> _doghouse, a specific genre of Greek folk music characterized by bad lyrics, second class performers and loud music, also the name of the club this bad music is performed_
«Σκύλος» ['scilos] (masc.) --> _dog, the male performer of «σκυλάδικο»_
«Σκυλού» [sci'lu] (fem.) --> _dog, the female performer of  «σκυλάδικο»; note that it's «σκυλού» and not «σκύλα» ['scila] for the latter is a vulgarity and means b*tch_

I'm sure there must be more but I can't think of any right now.


----------



## DearPrudence

In *French*, common ones, followed by technical terms I was not aware of:



*French word**................**animal**.................**object**.......................................................................*....baleinewhalewhalebone, rib,…bélierramramblaireaubadgershaving brushboaboaboaboucgoatgoateecanardducka (bad) newspaper, [music] a false note, sugar lump dipped in coffee,...canaricanariIn Africa, recipient to hold drinking waterchenillecaterpillarcaterpillarchiendogSeveral meanings, among them: guns, hammer, cockétalonstallionstandardgruecranecraneloupwolfmaskmoucheflybeauty spotpapillonbutterflySeveral meanings, among them: (parking) ticketsourismousemouse


And some technical terms for which I don't have a translations


*French word................**Animal..................**Some meanings**.......................................................................*....bœufoxcolombedovecrapaudtoadflaw in a jewel, a baby grand piano, a squat armchaircorbeauraven, crowdauphindolphinheir apparentlygrenouillefrogmoutonsheepoursbearteddy bear + technical termperroquetparrotcocktail + on a boat, square sailperruchebudgerigarapparently like perroquetrenardfoxscorpionscorpioserpentsnakemusical instrument



We may also add in English:
*boa,
caterpillar,
colt,
crane
&
ram*
as we have in French

And there are also a lot of animals used to refer to a person but that's a different story!


----------



## ancalimon

I want to add to Rallino's list for Turkish.

"at" meaning "horse" also means "to be taken to somewhere else". For example when you get on a taxi, you can say: "Beni Taksim'e at" "take me to Taksim". It also sounds very similar to "ad" meaning "name".

"eşek" meaning donkey also means "someone who is a bit stupid"
"dana, öküz" meaning "bull, ox" also means "someone who is rude, vulgar"
"inek" meaning "cow" means "nerd, geek"
"tavşan" meaning "rabbit" means "swift, agile"
"tilki" meaning "fox" means "cunning"
"kuzu" meaning "lamb" also means "someone who is easily controlled", "someone who is controlled willingly"
"koç" meaning "ram" also means "brave, healthy". Koç Başı (head of the ram) is "battering ram".
"yılan" meaning "snake" also means "the one who gave up" "the one who got afraid".
"geyik" meaning "deer" also means "schmooze"
"koyun" meaning "sheep" also means "put it!"
"balık" meaning "fish" also means "naive"
"doğan" meaning "peregrine" also means "the one that rises (like the sun)"
"baykuş" meaning "owl" literally means "mr. bird" as known by most of the people. but it actually means "holy bird" or "rich bird" or "lord bird"
...


----------



## apmoy70

Also in Greek:

«Παπάκι» [pa'paci] (neut.) --> _duckling, sign @_
«Γορίλ(λ)ας» [ɣo'rilas] (masc.) --> _gorilla, thug/henchman_
«Φίδι» ['fiði] (neut.) --> _snake, sneaky person_
«Γομάρι» [ɣo'mari] (neut.) --> _donkey (colloquialism), musclehead, shameless person_
«Αγελάδα» [aʝe'laða] (fem.) --> _cow, the sound of police car siren, the dry cement transport tanker, the demijohn (container), the busty woman (offensive)_
«Αμοιβάδα» [ami'vaða] (fem.) --> _amoeba, the dull-witted person_
«Ψάρι» ['psari] (neut.) --> _fish, the new recruit (army slang)_


----------



## Encolpius

rusita preciosa said:


> ...EDIT: Can you provide some examples in Hungarian since we're sharing?



Thank you for the excellent list, feel free to copy a link if you dear members cannot find a long list, it would be appreciated as well. 
Since there is such a great interest  in the Hungarian words here is the whole list, but I'd list the most common words here: 

bak 1. billy-goat, buck 2. vaulting-horse
csiga 1. snail 2. pulley
daru crane
egér mouse
fecske 1. swallow 2. swimming trunks 
kacsa 1. duck 2. urinal
kos 1. ram 2. battering ram
poloska 1. bedbug 2. a small hidden device for listening to other people's conversations
sikló 1. ringed snake 2. funicular 
vipera 1. viper 2. "extendo"
zebra 1. zebra 2. zebra crossing


----------



## Encolpius

ancalimon said:


> I want to add to Rallino's list for Turkish.
> 
> "at" meaning "horse" also means "to be taken to somewhere else". For example when you get on a taxi, you can say: "Beni Taksim'e at" "take me to Taksim". It also sounds very similar to "ad" meaning "name".
> 
> "eşek" meaning donkey also means "someone who is a bit stupid"
> "dana, öküz" meaning "bull, ox" also means "someone who is rude, vulgar"
> "inek" meaning "cow" means "nerd, geek"
> "tavşan" meaning "rabbit" means "swift, agile"
> "tilki" meaning "fox" means "cunning"
> "kuzu" meaning "lamb" also means "someone who is easily controlled", "someone who is controlled willingly"
> "koç" meaning "ram" also means "brave, healthy". Koç Başı (head of the ram) is "battering ram".
> "yılan" meaning "snake" also means "the one who gave up" "the one who got afraid".
> "geyik" meaning "deer" also means "schmooze"
> "koyun" meaning "sheep" also means "put it!"
> "balık" meaning "fish" also means "naive"
> "doğan" meaning "peregrine" also means "the one that rises (like the sun)"
> "baykuş" meaning "owl" literally means "mr. bird" as known by most of the people. but it actually means "holy bird" or "rich bird" or "lord bird"
> ...



Things?  Feel free to open a new topic if you are interested...


----------



## bibax

Czech:

kohout = cock --- stopcock (valve);
kohoutek = little cock (cockerel) --- 1. faucet, (water) tap 2. (gun) trigger;
kočka = cat --- the free part of the block-and-tackle with the lifting hook;
pes = dog --- power extension cord with multiple outlet strip (230 V);
papoušek = parrot --- parrot tile nibbler/nipper/plier (for making holes in the tiles);
motýlek = little butterfly --- 1. bow tie 2. wingnut (a nut with two metal "wings");
muška = little fly --- 1. front sight of a firearm 2. artificial beauty mark;
bažant = pheasant --- a portable receptacle for urine;
beran = ram --- 1. battering ram 2. rubber stamp;
jeřáb = crane (Grus grus) --- crane;
ježek = hedgehog --- 1. Czech hedgehog (an anti-tank obstacle defence) 2. many other things; 
kůň = horse --- vaulting horse;
koza = she-goat --- vaulting buck;
koník = little horse --- tailstock (a part of the lathe);
krokodýlek = little crocodile --- crocodile clip;
štěnice = bedbug (Cimex lectularius) --- bug (an electrical device with microphone);
šnek = snail (Helix pomatia) --- screw, worm (in a screw/worm gear);
červík = little worm --- grub screw (a small headless screw);
žabka = little frog --- frog (a part of the bow/fiddlestick);


----------



## ThomasK

IN Dutch, but there might be more : 
- _haan _(cock) of a gun 
- _ezel _(easel but also donkey...) for painting
- _haas _can refer to excellent meat, but the etymology does not refer to a hare, I am afraid
- slang (like a waterhose)


----------



## Maroseika

Some more Russian names:

журавль - *crane *(shadoof)
бык - *bull *(pier of bridge)
утка - *duck *(canard, false report)
воронок - *small raven* (patrol wagon), but actually from its colour - glossy black, like raven's or crow's
жучок - *small beetle* (makeshift electrical fuse; hidden listening device; programme bug)
змейка - *small snake* (zigzag, serpentine)
собачка - *small dog* (trigger, self-locking latch, cocking piece in the pistol)
конёк - *small steed* (roof ridge; skates; favourite subject)
конь - *steed *(pommel or vaulting horse)
козел - *goat *(cementing plug or any plug of the melting oven; game of domino)
she-goat - wagon for long-length; device for carrying bricks on on shoulders
ёж - *hedgehog *(obstructive antitank device)
кабанчик - *small wild boar* (control horn in aviation)
крокодил - *crocodile *(alligator clip)
морж - *walrus *(winter swimmer)
лягушка - *frog *(pedal pump for air-beds, rubber boats, etc.)
канюка - *buzzard *(whimperer)
кукушка - *cuckoo *(small steam locomotive; Finnish sniper)
трутень - *drone *(sponger)
улитка - *snail *(water pump elbow; film reel of developing photo-tank)
белочка - *small squirell* (delirium tremens)


----------



## Encolpius

Very nice and useful list, too, Maroseika, thank you!


----------



## apmoy70

Encolpius said:


> kos 1. ram 2. battering ram
> poloska 1. bedbug 2. a small hidden device for listening to other people's conversations


&


bibax said:


> Czech:
> beran = ram --- 1. battering ram 2. rubber stamp
> jeřáb = crane (Grus grus) --- crane;
> štěnice = bedbug (Cimex lectularius) --- bug (an electrical device)


&


ThomasK said:


> IN Dutch:
> - haan (cock) of a gun


In Greek too:
«Κριός» [kri'os] (masc.) --> _ram, aries (zodiac), battering ram_
«Κοριός» [ko'rʝos] (masc.) --> _bedbug, phone bug/tap_
«Γερανός» [ʝera'nos] (masc.) --> _stork, lifting crane_
«Κόκκορας» ['kokoras] (masc.) --> _cock/rooster, cock of gun_ 

Also:
«Σαλίγκαρος» [sa'liŋgaros] (masc.) --> _snail, snail fan_


----------



## Kotlas

rusita preciosa said:


> ёрш (riffe (fish)) - bottlebrush (brush on a handle)


I believe it's ruffe (_Gymnocephalus cernua_).
And it also means _an alcoholic cocktail_ (made with beer and vodka). You can even have Мексиканский ёрш [meksi'kanskiy yorsh] - "Mexican ruffe" (made with tequila and Mexican beer Corona Extra).


----------



## ThomasK

I liked the expression "[computer] bugs", because the cold computer world suddenly seems (seemed) invaded by nature...  However, we do not translate it... Whereas we all like the German "kevers" (beetles) and the French Citroën 2HP "geitjes" (little goats, literally).


----------



## Dymn

*Catalan*:

_caragol _("snail"): screw
_ratolí _("mouse"): [computer] mouse
_toro _("bull"): forklift
_gat _("cat"): jackscrew
_gall _("rooster"): voice crack (while singing, during puberty)
_gallet _("small rooster"): trigger (in firearms)
_cobra_ ("cobra"): the act of avoiding a spontaneous kiss from somebody (slang)
_pardal _("sparrow"): penis (childish)

People:
_camell _("camel"): pusher, drug dealer (slang)
_goriŀla_ ("gorilla"): bouncer (at nightclubs, etc.) (slang)


----------



## ThomasK

ThomasK said:


> I liked the expression "[computer] bugs", because the cold computer world suddenly seems (seemed) invaded by nature...  However, we do not translate it... Whereas we all like the German "kevers" (beetles) and the French Citroën 2HP "geitjes" (little goats, literally).


We also have "een kikker in je keel", lit. 'a frog in your throat', when one cannot speak well...


----------



## Kotlas

In BE,_ a pig of a (smth)_ means "a difficult or unpleasant thing or task". For example, 
"I've had a pig of a day." - I've had a terrible day.


----------



## ThomasK

Maroseika said:


> Some more Russian names:
> 
> журавль - *crane *(shadoof)
> бык - *bull *(pier of bridge)
> утка - *duck *(canard, false report)
> воронок - *small raven* (patrol wagon), but actually from its colour - glossy black, like raven's or crow's
> жучок - *small beetle* (makeshift electrical fuse; hidden listening device; programme bug)
> змейка - *small snake* (zigzag, serpentine)
> собачка - *small dog* (trigger, self-locking latch, cocking piece in the pistol)
> конёк - *small steed* (roof ridge; skates; favourite subject)
> конь - *steed *(pommel or vaulting horse)
> козел - *goat *(cementing plug or any plug of the melting oven; game of domino)
> she-goat - wagon for long-length; device for carrying bricks on on shoulders
> ёж - *hedgehog *(obstructive antitank device)
> кабанчик - *small wild boar* (control horn in aviation)
> крокодил - *crocodile *(alligator clip)
> морж - *walrus *(winter swimmer)
> лягушка - *frog *(pedal pump for air-beds, rubber boats, etc.)
> канюка - *buzzard *(whimperer)
> кукушка - *cuckoo *(small steam locomotive; Finnish sniper)
> трутень - *drone *(sponger)
> улитка - *snail *(water pump elbow; film reel of developing photo-tank)
> белочка - *small squirell* (delirium tremens)


I have been wondering: can I say that Slavic languages use a lot of metaphorical (animal) names? Yjhe number of animals in casu seems to be way higher than in the others. Would you have lots of other common metaphorical words referring to (basic) objects as well? _(I am inclined to think that West Germanic might use more expressions; perhaps you use more metaphors...)_


----------



## Gavril

_muscle_ < Latin _musculus_ "little mouse"
_cancer_ < Latin _cancer_ "crab, malignant tumor", where the latter meaning is based on Greek _karkínos_ "crab, tumor" (apparently, certain tumors with swollen veins were thought to resemble crabs)

In the latter case, various other languages have followed the pattern of Latin (Welsh _cranc_ "crab, cancer", Danish _kræft,_ etc.).


----------



## ThomasK

These are quite interesting indeed! You could add German "Krebs"...


----------



## Kotlas

Italian:
coccodrillo (crocodile) - (in journalism) pre-obit/ i.e. a pre-written obituary of a famous person.
Many celebrities may not know that mass media have already prepared obituaries for them. J. Thurber, LA Times editor, explained in 2011, "You would not want to write Hugh Hefner's obituary on deadline."
But why a crocodile?


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

*žralok* "shark" - broken shoe, as in these images:


----------

